# Public Transportation



## mariantobin (May 12, 2011)

We are looking to move to Murganheira (near Pombeiro da Beira) and are not going to have a car. Does anyone know if any public transportation runs in that area? 

Also, our business is run on the internet (phone). How is the service?

We appreciate any advice you can provide. Thanks.


----------



## travelling-man (Jun 17, 2011)

The phone line options with PT are usually next to useless but if you can get it, the MEO cable TV option is quite good. They give cable TV, unlimited and reasonably fast internet and free calls within Portugal (plus elsewhere within time constraints) for about E45 per month. 

If you can't get the MEO option and the PT one isn't good enough (it probably won't be) then you need to look at the Bentley Walker Tooway options at Satellite Internet from Broadband Satellite Internet Providers Bentley Walker. 

I should say I have no connection with Bentley Walker but do know it's a very good service.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Public transport for that area is virtually non existent, you would have to rely heavily on people with cars or taxis.
You need to research the Camara site for Arganil, possibly Vila Nova de Poiares, Penacova and Vila Nova de Cervia to see what local transport is available

As travellingman says PT for Sapo internet, very very unlikely to have Meo available, depending on the masts for area you might have a good 3G signal but as internet is an important issue to you, availability and quality need checking extremely carefully or if it's that important satellite your only other option.

I really would not like to live in that area without some form of motorized transport.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Living in an area where we have had nothing but problems with internet access both with Sapo and the various dongle options and Zon we decided to bite the bullet and get https://www.toowaydirect.com/
We now have lightening speed of 18 mb download and at least 5 upload.
MORE THAN happy with them

They have various options and will I am sure have one to suite you.


One of the many advantages is that you have a UK IP address


----------

